# Natural remedies for IBS-D with pain and gas



## Twin Mom (Jun 16, 2014)

I recently got the results of a fecal biomarker test showing that I have high levels of H.pylori and another bacetria. My doctor gave me the choice of antibiotics or natural remedies, and I chose the latter hoping it would be a bit more gentle. He has prescribed me:

GI-Revive powder

Mastica

Oil of Oregano

Ther-Biotic Complete

for two months.

Has anyone use any of these products and had any success? Hoping this will take care of things for me!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tested positive for H. Pylori recently in a blood test. GI asked to confirm with the breath test. He will probably prescribe antibiotics.

I am currently taking S. Boulardii.

Please, let us know how your treatment works for you.


----------

